# Any Good Martial Arts Trainers in Dubai?



## Noldor (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm into Muay Thai and Ninjutsu. Any one knows where I can go for regular training?

I found this so far but not sure 
https://www.facebook.com/ToriDubai?pnref=lhc

http://www.meetup.com/Bujinkan-Ninjutsu-Self-Defense-Development-Dubai/


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

I think Nogueira's new BJJ school has Muy Thai classes and Krav Maga is more popular here than Ninjitsu. I would search the forum. I remember this coming up a few times in the past few years.


----------



## JAngeles (Apr 23, 2015)

Noldor said:


> I'm into Muay Thai and Ninjutsu. Any one knows where I can go for regular training?
> 
> I found this so far but not sure
> https://www.facebook.com/ToriDubai?pnref=lhc
> ...


I know that guy. They got a Seminar coming which is once in a life opportunity to train with Shihan Nedeljko Asanin, the founder of Bujinkan Tori from Serbia. And even get a certificate. I think details are available on their facebook, under your link above.

I'm actually thinking of jumping in.


As for Muay Thai, no idea bro...


----------



## Noldor (Dec 27, 2014)

JAngeles said:


> I know that guy. They got a Seminar coming which is once in a life opportunity to train with Shihan Nedeljko Asanin, the founder of Bujinkan Tori from Serbia. And even get a certificate. I think details are available on their facebook, under your link above.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of jumping in.
> 
> ...





mmm interesting, I called the guy "Row" and hes the real deal, I think I am going for the seminar too. 
I just hope there's a place I can buy some pure ass Ninja outfits from 




nite said:


> I think Nogueira's new BJJ school has Muy Thai classes and Krav Maga is more popular here than Ninjitsu. I would search the forum. I remember this coming up a few times in the past few years.


Where can I find this BJJ school?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I heard of this guy once. He's pretty hardcore. I think his name was Chuck or something


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

Froglet said:


> I heard of this guy once. He's pretty hardcore. I think his name was Chuck or something


 i know Chuck, he teaches Macrame as well.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

robbo265 said:


> i know Chuck, he teaches Macrame as well.


Black belt in Origami


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Actually, he's also a grandmaster in Amigurumi


----------

